# How are some people in prison able to get flatout massive?



## FitzTheMan

Obviously, they're limited to 3 meals a day, and can sometimes buy extra stuff, but nevertheless, they don't have full access to a gym and countless bodybuilders would swear by benchpress, squat, etc etc, and of course without a gym none of the main mass builders can be completed.

However, you see these guys in prison who're like 3x my size and have been in prison for years and ain't had access to a gym the whole time, or protein supplements, or steroids, or any of that stuff, and even if they do get extras smuggled in, of course it'd be in rations due to the way prisons work, etc. So... Can someone tell me, how do they do it? Of course, some people have the opinion 'It's all they do' but obviously if you just train constantly how could you possibly get big, because a lot of people will say you need to rest that muscle group for days aswell in order for it to recouperate properly.

Gah, there's so many clontradictions between the bodybuilding industry and the physiques and circumstances of these guys. Anyone been to prison in here? If you can get yoked that cheaply then I need to know!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

life's full of clontradictions


----------



## Ninja_smurf

In prison the food is mostly steamed and pretty healthy, also the prisons have better gym equipment than most proper gyms.

As for steroids, well orals are pretty easy to come by......


----------



## hotchy

They chew nap50's for fun when inside


----------



## Milky

hotchy:3291413 said:


> They chew nap50's for fun when inside


This....

Plus plenty of rest.


----------



## GolfDelta

You can order protein supps in prison.It is probably easier to get hold of drugs in prison than it is on the outside,including steroids.And as Ninja said a lot of the gyms are top quality.


----------



## Asouf

Your in a cell with your mate for 23 hrs a day..

Saw some amercian documentary on prison life were they had come up with a whole range of exercises using each others BW.. squats with your mate on your back and using pillow cases as resistance bands and pulling each other up etc..

Looked a bit gay but with decent rest and all day to train...

Kinda makes me wish I was in prsion instead of working 9-5

Wouldnt like the daily bum rape though....

At first.........


----------



## Monkey skeleton

It's all that time stuck in their cells, they can really take their time and absorb the articles in the latest edition of Men's Health!


----------



## Tassotti

Loadsa Oral


----------



## FitzTheMan

Quality of equipment means nothing, as long as you've got olympic lifting materials for squats, bench, deads, etc, isolation equpment, etc doesn't really make much odds, we all know that. Most cheap gyms ('proper gyms') have that, standardly, so yeah...

Just doesn't add up for me, also a mate of mine has been to jail and told me that they get like 15 minutes of break or something ****ty like that, and the gym is like once, twice a week, and that's in a low security prison here in Wales... I'm sorry but when I do a bodyweight workout, or 2 sessions of gym a week I don't see me getting as large as half of these guys I've got this idea from.

Also, if they were to do **** like that with inmates on their backs they'd need to be pretty hench to even be able to do that, as an average man who doesn't even train is generally like 9.5 stone minimum...


----------



## IGotTekkers

They have amazing gyms, access to drugs that are cheaper on the inside than on the outside, 3 decent meals plus if they do jobs they get paid for it so they can buy extra food. Then they get all the rest they want. How could they NOT get huge?


----------



## IGotTekkers

FitzTheMan said:


> Quality of equipment means nothing, as long as you've got olympic lifting materials for squats, bench, deads, etc, isolation equpment, etc doesn't really make much odds, we all know that. Most cheap gyms ('proper gyms') have that, standardly, so yeah...
> 
> Just doesn't add up for me, also a mate of mine has been to jail and told me that they get like 15 minutes of break or something ****ty like that, and the gym is like once, twice a week, and that's in a low security prison here in Wales... I'm sorry but when I do a bodyweight workout, or 2 sessions of gym a week I don't see me getting as large as half of these guys I've got this idea from.
> 
> Also, if they were to do **** like that with inmates on their backs they'd need to be pretty hench to even be able to do that, as an average man who doesn't even train is generally like 9.5 stone minimum...


He is talking **** mate, 15 minutes per day? Lol, no way.


----------



## Sc4mp0

IGotTekkers said:


> They have amazing gyms, access to drugs that are cheaper on the inside than on the outside, 3 decent meals plus if they do jobs they get paid for it so they can buy extra food. Then they get all the rest they want. How could they NOT get huge?


What a load of b'ollox. Drugs are 10x more expensive on the inside then they are on the outside,hence why a lot of "gangs" deal them inside as they make a lot more money from people buying them.Food is good like you say but they only get paid peanuts and that ends up on **** and drugs again.

They do get loads of rest though,that's true.


----------



## Fit4life

FitzTheMan said:


> Obviously, they're limited to 3 meals a day, and can sometimes buy extra stuff, but nevertheless, they don't have full access to a gym and countless bodybuilders would swear by benchpress, squat, etc etc, and of course without a gym none of the main mass builders can be completed.
> 
> However, you see these guys in prison who're like 3x my size and have been in prison for years and ain't had access to a gym the whole time, or protein supplements, or steroids, or any of that stuff, and even if they do get extras smuggled in, of course it'd be in rations due to the way prisons work, etc. So... Can someone tell me, how do they do it? Of course, some people have the opinion 'It's all they do' but obviously if you just train constantly how could you possibly get big, because a lot of people will say you need to rest that muscle group for days aswell in order for it to recouperate properly.
> 
> Gah, there's so many clontradictions between the bodybuilding industry and the physiques and circumstances of these guys. Anyone been to prison in here? If you can get yoked that cheaply then I need to know!


I worked in a prison when at university to pay the bills and it will surprise many of you that these inmates or clients (lol) have access to the very best gym equipment , they eat 3 course restraurant style meals and can also buy in from the argos catalogue if their privleges are at the higher levels. It shouldnt surprise you though that some guards willl for money bring in items for certain prisoners. I HAD SEARCHED MANY STAFF MEMBERS upon entering the prison to start work and found drugs, mobile phones steds and more... This was part of their terms of employment to agree to be searched before entering the prison as indeed I was too.

It is a misnoma to believe that these prisoners have a crap life on the inside, i| dont doubt some do in the national system but if you get to a privately run prison well all I can say is its a holiday camp, you will work and be paid, you will eat the very best food and you will have access to the most comprehensive gyms available....

This is how they get massive and WE pay for it

kaza


----------



## Tassotti

Who said crime doesn't pay !?


----------



## Super_G

It's nothing about steroids or shakes, it's simply down to all the protein their bodies take from the spunk they get shot up the @ss...


----------



## NorthernNinja

FitzTheMan said:


> Quality of equipment means nothing, as long as you've got olympic lifting materials for squats, bench, deads, etc, isolation equpment, etc doesn't really make much odds, we all know that. Most cheap gyms ('proper gyms') have that, standardly, so yeah...
> 
> Just doesn't add up for me, also a mate of mine has been to jail and told me that they get like 15 minutes of break or something ****ty like that, and the gym is like once, twice a week, and that's in a low security prison here in Wales... I'm sorry but when I do a bodyweight workout, or 2 sessions of gym a week I don't see me getting as large as half of these guys I've got this idea from.
> 
> Also, if they were to do **** like that with inmates on their backs they'd need to be pretty hench to even be able to do that, as an average man who doesn't even train is generally like 9.5 stone minimum...


First and foremost, physics doesn't lie, so they aren't burning more calories than they use if they are maintaining a huge size, or are burning less than they intake if they are gaining muscle mass. As for them not burning a lot, this is self-explanatory; they don't move around much in their cells. The exercise they do do, lifting weights, is obviously specific for building muscle.

As someone has said steroids are easy to get hold of in prisons. So the only question is how are they getting enough calories? Again, a simple answer, they are getting enough in the meals they are provided to build mass. I don't know the size of their portions but the physical laws of conservation of energy are not being broken, that's for sure.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

By law a prisoner is entitled to 1 hr excercise each day and thats minimum.

Some of the drug addicts that go into prison at 9 stone will come out 13-14 stone easy without any aas


----------



## fog1892

Can imagine its hard not to bulk up in prison, as already said good structured meals, access to gym, access to steroids or supplements. Also, no option to bin it off and go for a weekend on the drink which is one of my downfalls, so more likely to stick to their routine as there isn't much else to do!


----------



## SickCurrent

Ninja_smurf said:


> Some of the drug addicts that go into prison at 9 stone will come out 13-14 stone easy without any aas


100% correct. I've seen it happen and it just goes to prove how much BS is perpetrated by the fitness industry.

3 meals a day consisting of mainly carbohydrate, no supps, no 1g of protein per lb, plenty of rest sometimes as little as 2 or three short gym sessions a week and men can pack on muscle mg:


----------



## eezy1

they have vending machines that spit out plates of chicken wings


----------



## Simspin

FitzTheMan said:


> Quality of equipment means nothing, as long as you've got olympic lifting materials for squats, bench, deads, etc, isolation equpment, etc doesn't really make much odds, we all know that. Most cheap gyms ('proper gyms') have that, standardly, so yeah...
> 
> Just doesn't add up for me, also a mate of mine has been to jail and told me that they get like 15 minutes of break or something ****ty like that, and the gym is like once, twice a week, and that's in a low security prison here in Wales... I'm sorry but when I do a bodyweight workout, or 2 sessions of gym a week I don't see me getting as large as half of these guys I've got this idea from.
> 
> Also, if they were to do **** like that with inmates on their backs they'd need to be pretty hench to even be able to do that, as an average man who doesn't even train is generally like 9.5 stone minimum...


ok so its clear you don't believe any of the responses you have got

well now here's the truth the wwe r drafting in x bum wrestlers into uk prisons

to give them a home and keep them out of Vinny Mac's hair

he feeds them on the homeless and steroids

case closed go home!


----------



## shinobi_85

all of the above factors are highly contributory i have no doubt,but i am also of the belief that many guys inside on average have far higher testosterone levels compared to those outside,there was a study on austrailian prisons that showed this and this in fact was the cause of increased likilihood of addictive persona (which was there little hypothesis)..........but based on some of the study result perhaps more test= more muscle.

besides that, the prisoners,esp the ones with long stints,are gonna kno they had better jus relax and take it easy till there times comes close to runnning out there,and they probably workout like maniacs thinking "how the hellll did i get caught!!!!" LOL


----------



## flinty90

The gyms in prison are well equipped just like a gym outside but with guards.... also they sell protein in the gyms in prison aswell so they can have protein after training.

there diet is clean food

they are also in a routine day in day out so all this done consistently will get good results...

apart from a few naughty things they can get inside its not like they can go to shops and have a food binge on loads of crap, or out on the town every weekend for a p1ss up ..


----------



## Guest

lol bunch of people who haven't been inside talking ****.

the food is crap in prison, might be a few exceptions but it's school dinner quality at best most places.

bread is only thing in abundance. unless you get on servery or in the kitchens, i used to do servery and drank about 6 pints of milk a day but the food was still crap, just more of it.

tins of tuna, noodles, other foods and protein powder can be bought on your canteen, and orals are readily available in many prisons.

also, 12 hours sleep a night.

gym is usually available 2x a week unless you're lucky, but pushups, dips etc are all easy to do in your cell. Do a pushup with your hands on a bathroom scale and you'll see you're pushing about 75% of your weight, if you don't think that'll get you bigger you're a tard. thats 70kg for me, that's a lot of weight when you're talking 10 sets of 10 or 20 sets of 10 or whatever.

So..bodyweight exercises, food bought on canteen, possibly servery position with access to a lot of food, gym 2x a week and a hell of a lot of rest/minimal calorie expenditure along with some orals.

nothing to do with "clean" food or "restaurant quality" or whatever bollox was spouted in this thread. and by 1 hr exercise a day they count letting u stand outside in a fenced in area as exercise.


----------



## Fatstuff

As the above said they get massive by

a.going gym regularly

b.eating food

c.consuming protein shakes

d.taking steroids

e.resting plenty

f.no distractions ie pub, women


----------



## Guest

also no one gets bummed in english prisons cept the middle easterners who hang out with each other and bum each other.

apart from them I literally never heard of anyone being bummed.


----------



## flinty90

FrankDangerMaus said:


> also no one gets bummed in english prisons cept the middle easterners who hang out with each other and bum each other.
> 
> apart from them I literally never heard of anyone being bummed.


WOW so even in prison you got turned down pmsl you must be piiiiiiissed !!! lol X


----------



## martin brown

Fatstuff said:


> As the above said they get massive by
> 
> a.going gym regularly
> 
> b.eating food
> 
> c.consuming protein shakes
> 
> d.taking steroids
> 
> e.resting plenty
> 
> f.no distractions ie pub, women


Most of these.

Add: Instead of spending all day on internet forums deciding which protein will make me massive / or should I do 8 reps or 10 for hypertrophy / or should I do incline DB flyes or flat, they spend their time lifting weights in a rather more old school way.

Dave Tate once said somethign along the lines of until you've spent a few year figuring it out for yourself in your garage with a bar and some weights you shouldn't be allowed in a gym. He was right. Most people are victims of getting far too fancy far too quickly and as a result get nowehere


----------



## GolfDelta

martin brown said:


> Most of these.
> 
> Add: Instead of spending all day on internet forums deciding which protein will make me massive / or should I do 8 reps or 10 for hypertrophy / or should I do incline DB flyes or flat, they spend their time lifting weights in a rather more old school way.
> 
> Dave Tate once said somethign along the lines of until you've spent a few year figuring it out for yourself in your garage with a bar and some weights you shouldn't be allowed in a gym. He was right. Most people are victims of getting far too fancy far too quickly and as a result get nowehere


Spot.On.


----------



## Fatstuff

FrankDangerMaus said:


> also no one gets bummed in english prisons cept the middle easterners who hang out with each other and bum each other.
> 
> apart from them I literally never heard of anyone being bummed.


Fcuk that then I'm not going!


----------



## The Guvnor

Gary Taylor the welsh strongman used to be the manager/coach in a prison gym.

Some prisons do have gyms - in prison one has less distractions and more time available so they would train in the gym when allowed and also workout in their cells.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Reminds me of the Bronson thing... Solitary confinement 23h a day... Yet huge and can do some pretty mental strongman stuff.


----------



## apollo17

Believe it or not loads of prisoners hammer the powdered milk "marvel" and swear by it! They get to buy packs and packs of instant noodles with a very high carb rich diet. It's sometimes like an unwritten policy for the prisons to make you look better and healthier when you come out to show that you have been reformed!

You can buy tins of tuna on your weekly "canteen" list, some quality products there depending on what you can afford with your prison job etc, also you can buy protein powders for like £14 but sets you back. You stock up on your milks etc and have access to lots of bread and sometimes biscuits and fruit etc. And obvioulsy the rest is a crucial part, if your not working, or in the gym (if lucky), then depending on your category prsion or lock up hours you are mostly doing nothing appart from socilaizing or watching Hollyoaks and beating one out haha!

On a closer look, yes there are some big lads in jail, no doubt about it, a lot of them are bulky and swollen due to the diet, only the geneticaly gifted few will look like they are being injected weekly by the guards ;-) some do have the orals also. but be prepared to pay 4 times as much inside! sadly tho, I have seen it over and over, lads being released and within weeks returning to their previous sizes due to numerous and obvious reasons.

The thing I guarentee you is...there are some strong fcukers inside...serious monsters! Being in that environment you cannot help but let your ego do some work as you do not wanna look like the pussy in them gyms, you do tend to put in much more effort !!! With getting sometimes 30 - 45 mins of training per sessions, you can imagine you wont be wasting any time and the intensity will be high. If only some people put these priciples to use in the outside gyms, I bet you wont get divys playing around with their mobiles and staring at the girls on the treadmills then...inside it's FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS


----------



## Davidmc1961

We all know someone down the local gym who's only been training a short time but already surpassed the majority. I live in a rual, farming area and seen some guys who never lifted a weight in their life and they look big. Thick bones, mesomorphic body type. You'll find them in prison too I bet. Genetics does make a difference.


----------



## flinty90

Davidmc1961 said:


> We all know someone down the local gym who's only been training a short time but already surpassed the majority. I live in a rual, farming area and seen some guys who never lifted a weight in their life and they look big. Thick bones, mesomorphic body type. You'll find them in prison too I bet. Genetics does make a difference.


one of my mates at school when we were 14 years old he was a farm lad , never went to the gym but he was fcukin awesomely strong and had a brilliant physique, just makes you think about genetics and how kids are brought up in different environments...

most of the ladsat school nowadays look like girls really skinny and dress like fcukin imberciles, i hate the younger generation of today ... lol i digress


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds like your jealous because they have done more with less than you have ...

think of what is needed for muscle growth

stimulation

nutrients

rest

then think about what prisoners actually get , they get all 3 of the above and the added bonus of gear if they want it .

dont worry about every other cnut just worry about your gains .


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> one of my mates at school when we were 14 years old he was a farm lad , never went to the gym but he was fcukin awesomely strong and had a brilliant physique, just makes you think about genetics and how kids are brought up in different environments...
> 
> most of the ladsat school nowadays look like girls really skinny and dress like fcukin imberciles, i hate the younger generation of today ... lol i digress


Your getting old,


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your getting old,


yeah thanks mate lol... but it was only errrrm 24 years ago lol


----------



## Milky

I had a friend of a friend who legged it from court coz l hadnt managed to get hm some naps before his trial.

He knew he was going down so wanted to hide his " stash " before hand..... l didnt help him hide it !


----------



## DigIt

Steroids are far more easier to come by in prison, same said for harder drugs

if you have a well known rep inside you can eat as much dbol and chicken as you like, and charge people for protection money to buy more


----------



## Ste7n

It's well known that male inmates help each other out with their special man protein, whether it be shot straight in the pooper or down the throat...


----------



## Guest

DigBick said:


> Steroids are far more easier to come by in prison


How long have you spent inside?


----------



## DigIt

FrankDangerMaus said:


> How long have you spent inside?


The greater part of my toddler years

are you disputing what i've said?


----------



## Guest

Exactly what been said above.

3 decent meals a day, plenty of time to train, plenty of rest time. And handfulls of naps and dbols and whatever else they can get their hands on all day long.


----------



## Guest

DigBick said:


> The greater part of my toddler years
> 
> are you disputing what i've said?


yes. anyone with a computer/access to a gym can buy any gear they want on the outside, you think it's easier than that inside?


----------



## Guest

Half of the time they are thrown over prison walls in a sliced open tennis balls, that and visit carry in's there is no shortage of them.


----------



## zak007

Meals: as mentioned before their school dinner style and you dont get much you cant get extra unless you know the guys behind the canteen or work there

gym: you get recreation every 2 days for 1-2 hours cant remember exact time and you can go to a small gym during that time play pool shower etc

You get to go to the big gym 1-2x a week for an hour which is well equipped!

You also get to play football too 2x a week

Protein: can be bought off your canteen you as can noodles which are a popular choice on most and other foods/****/weets

Steroids: a dont know personally but in young offenders instution there wasnt that many big dudes but there was a max lift outside the gym a cant remember if it was bench or deadlift but they were pretty serious lifts

1 guy I know was getting weed during visits but I dont know anything else


----------



## Milky

Right people either put each other on ignore or l just delete your posts and give you all a week off, your call.


----------



## GolfDelta

Milky said:


> Right people either put each other on ignore or l just delete your posts and give you all a week off, your call.


Roger that.Serious question,how do I put someone on ignore?


----------



## Milky

GolfDelta said:


> Roger that.Serious question,how do I put someone on ignore?


Click on there profile and click on add to ignore list.


----------



## GolfDelta

Milky said:


> Click on there profile and click on add to ignore list.


Ok,done.


----------



## morrigan456

Asouf said:


> Your in a cell with your mate for 23 hrs a day..
> 
> Saw some amercian documentary on prison life were they had come up with a whole range of exercises using each others BW.. squats with your mate on your back and using pillow cases as resistance bands and pulling each other up etc..
> 
> Looked a bit gay but with decent rest and all day to train...
> 
> Kinda makes me wish I was in prsion instead of working 9-5
> 
> Wouldnt like the daily bum rape though....
> 
> At first.........


I absolutely roared at this ! :lol:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

All the food in prison is prepared and served by cons.

I bet the kitchen workers and the king pins basically get to eat as much as they want.


----------



## stone14

its easy to get drugs into prison if they want it bad enough, if i new i was going id be getn roids up my ass for sure, or other drugs with value, my mate came out a year ago, said 1 subutex (basicly a smack tablet) has a value of £160 sold in 1/8th's.... 1 single 8mg tablet! you can buy a whole cycle of aas from 2 of them lol


----------



## DanielScrilla

in uk jails they get fed 3 times a day but there **** meals morning is a bowl of cereal lunch is a baguette n packet of crisps n dinner is a hot meal and what ever they buy on there weekly canteen sheet. of course you need to eat food to get big but you can still get big of eating normal amounts don't listen to the shiznett


----------



## Bad Alan

My older brother went in at 12st and came out at about 15st, they can buy stuff from the canteen including protein powder. He said they use to get pillow cases and fill them with 5litre water bottles from the canteen and curl them with a broom handle as bar, do handstand pushups for shoulders, sit on each other backs for press ups etc all as extra workouts as there was limited gym time. Not to mention gear is still readily available just like having mobile phones and such !


----------



## sam2012

stone14 said:


> its easy to get drugs into prison if they want it bad enough, if i new i was going id be getn roids up my ass for sure, or other drugs with value, my mate came out a year ago, *said 1 subutex (basicly a smack tablet) has a value of £160 sold in 1/8th's*.... 1 single 8mg tablet! you can buy a whole cycle of aas from 2 of them lol


That stuffs all over the place in there. They used to sniff it and get high, see blokes walking around with pupils the size of pin pricks.

As for everyone getting big, I saw more steroids inside than I do out here. They're everywhere, as is weed, and pills. Dunno how true it was but I heard of one bloke who was taking naps until he started to **** blood, then he'd stop for a few month and then carry on. He was massive but filled with water.


----------



## murphy2010

Tassotti said:


> Loadsa Oral


As immature as it is, i lol'd :lol:


----------



## DianabolLecter

They get plenty of protein.....its called Extreme Sperm Isolate


----------



## edgey

Any oral steroid goin goes into the prisons an they cost a fortune plus if you have lot of money sent in you can buy cheap protein powders an loads of extra food porridge , tuna , most things really


----------



## stone14

sam2012 said:


> That stuffs all over the place in there. They used to sniff it and get high, see blokes walking around with pupils the size of pin pricks.
> 
> As for everyone getting big, I saw more steroids inside than I do out here. They're everywhere, as is weed, and pills. Dunno how true it was but I heard of one bloke who was taking naps until he started to **** blood, then he'd stop for a few month and then carry on. He was massive but filled with water.


subies defo get you rich in jail lol considering you only get paid about £7 a week for working lol (not that iv been in jail lol, i just have some dodgy mates haha)


----------



## Suprakill4

Unlimited rest periods, No stress from having a daily job, access to a top gym with good equipment, good nutritious food, and easily accesible gear, how can you not get big in jail should be the question. Im glad my tax is going to someones muscle growth


----------



## alan1971

last time i was in prison, was back in 95, sound like a lot as changed.


----------



## zack amin

simple really, no mental stress from the outside world or family or anything, in cells most of time, can get extra porridge,noodles, protien shakes, gym 4x weekly depending on how good the place is, and gear is easy peasy used to send bits inside aswell as getting bits. calories in alot more then calories out


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Bronson stayed in good shape and pretty big even when he had no more than 4 walls and a floor as his gym.










P.S I know its not really Bronson


----------

